# A good pic of Star



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

My friend took this pic of her. LOL!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

That is an awesome picture! From her cute little claws and matching collar to the semi-possessed-looking black eyes - that is great!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Whatever I did, Star, I'm really sorry! :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Rowerrrrr!! Hisssssss!!!

Hey, that's a great pic!! I love it!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Obviously one of her subjects displeased her...was it the knight or the court jester? :lol:


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

:yikes She's a DIVA with pink fingernails! YOWL! :yikes


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I take it she is not meowing in that picture? Lol love those nails & matching collar :!:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Holy cow! 8O 

Was that before or after her head spun all the way around? :yikes 


Great picture!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Love the wicked kitty! Beautiful and ornery! :luv


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

Well its kind of a story.
My husband is in the military and while we were stationed in Hawaii, we adopted the Court Jester. We found out he loves other cats and dogs and once I found out we were moving back home, I put out a note to friends and family I was looking for a white cat preferable female. Well oh my gosh a month later I get an email from my mother who had gotten an email from a co-worker who has a friend who had this cat, that pretty much showed up at their house one night. They looked for her home but no one claimed her, and they tried to keep her but their cat was having none of it...so...my best friend agreed to take care of Star(ok...admittedly I wanted a pure white female cat so I could name her Star....which is another short story LOL), till we go home. So that is a picture of Star hissing at my friend's dogs. 
She has since lost her collar..we cant find it anywhere LOL and the caps, I don't bother with anymore b/c she behaves herself  
Let me tell ya...that face coincides with her scream. She is the LOUDEST screamer I've ever heard in a cat. Makes your hair stand on end. LOL!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She's still a cutie even if she's growling :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She looks great in red. I'd get a safety collar with a tag, so that she has a beautiful necklace that tells people where she lives...just in case someone leaves the door open and she gets curious.  I'm glad she has a loving home!

For many years I had a black cat and a white cat. It was tradition! They are lovely.


----------



## Kayray (Mar 11, 2007)

*I'm the Friend*

*
I had to work hard for that picture of her. Heehee
She is very photogenic* :wolfie


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> She looks great in red. I'd get a safety collar with a tag, so that she has a beautiful necklace that tells people where she lives...just in case someone leaves the door open and she gets curious.  I'm glad she has a loving home!
> 
> For many years I had a black cat and a white cat. It was tradition! They are lovely.


that pink thing around her neck with tags on it IS a safety collar with a tag. she lost it. She takes off collars. LOL!
However, I'm getting all of them new collars and tags.  I hope I can figure out how to get her to keep her collars on.

Oh yeah, she was a stray and was on the streets for who knows how long.
With her, you can have the door wide open and she has no desire whatsoever to go outside. I think she's seen enough of outside I guess LOL!


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

This is where I get my tags and collars from:
http://www.gotags.com/

I got them each a personalized breakaway collar with their first and last names on it, Laddie gets a black one, Winston the blue, and Star gets a pink one.
The tag is the small paw that matches the color of the collars, and will have their microchip number, Vet number, address and home phone number.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The Siamese Rescue Org. gave me a great idea. Put the words, "indoor cat only" on the tag. That way people know this is a cat who is probably lost. Otherwise they will probably know only that it has a caring owner.


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

hey! that IS a great idea!!! Thanks!! I'll have to get a 2nd tag but its worth it.

I'm going to get the slide on collar tag, and put:

"If you see me outside I'm LOST! Please call my parents or vet!"


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think that's wise.


----------

